# quote help (input)



## Rickysnow (Aug 24, 2013)

Plow lot, clear sidewalks, and salt.
1" trigger. Contract for whole season not per push

1 truck with v plow
1 loader with 18' pusher
Sidewalk is ATV with blade. Walks go 1/2 way around.

I have to measure it up yet.

Thank you for all for your input


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Need size 
Total inches of snow for your area / number of snow falls
At what point you will start to push snow / at 1 inch ?


----------



## Rickysnow (Aug 24, 2013)

31 snow days
80 inches/year


----------



## Rickysnow (Aug 24, 2013)

230,000 square feet. = 5.2 acres
1000 feet of sidewalk with 7 entrance doors


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I like guessing, so don't crucify me.

$18,500, all inclusive.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1829640 said:


> I like guessing, so don't crucify me.
> 
> $18,500, all inclusive.


In all seriousness, where do you come up with these numbers?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Semi educated guess.

1" trigger means pretty much full time during the storm.
I figured 13k for plowing, 5k in sand and salt. 500 for coffee.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bottom of the lucky charms box????


----------



## Rickysnow (Aug 24, 2013)

Rickysnow;1829532 said:


> Plow lot, clear sidewalks, and salt.
> 1" trigger. Contract for whole season not per push
> 
> 1 truck with v plow
> ...


I figure $750/push to clear lot and sidewalk before salt. That is where I am nervous. I would rather charge salt seperate for each event, seeing how the cost is skyrocketing.

Based on 25-30 events. $27k for plowing and salt???


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've had similar lots with same triggers and snowfalls....50k all inclusive ....hauling extra of course.... *prices vary WIDELY by regions*


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1829650 said:


> Bottom of the lucky charms box????


Explain your hypothetical bid.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1829649 said:


> Semi educated guess.
> 
> 1" trigger means pretty much full time during the storm.
> I figured 13k for plowing, 5k in sand and salt. 500 for coffee.


20 events per season, 2 pushes per event (40 pushes on the season)
Your per push is $325 for 5.2 acres

Weren't you pricing 3/4 of an acre for $350?

I won't touch your salt price........

You're coffee price seems right on


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

I would say more in the 28-32k range per year. 

18k to push snow
4k for the walks
6-7k for salt and calcium.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Well phuckme, I go too high, I go too low, I can't win.

I figured $350 a push here, just because of how I have seen you guys tend to use low per push numbers to figure a seasonal. I figured 40 pushes. I figured a 16' pusher and a pickup could do it in 2 hours, maybe 2.25 hours. $175 per hour.

If asked about bidding it per push, I would have said _____ and you guys would have called me crazy on THAT. I swear, with birddseed gone some need a new punching bag to feel good about yourselves.
Only a certain few feel obligated to get mouthy. The rest seem to be able to remain adult.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

^ you forgot sidewalks.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You live in SS ny? Find me free air snowmobiles. I have an addiction. I will pay you! Polaris, yamaha, doo, Cat, any free air.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

I will look for one lol.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mick76;1829678 said:


> I've had similar lots with same triggers and snowfalls....50k all inclusive ....hauling extra of course.... *prices vary WIDELY by regions*


I am moving to Maine....


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Defcon 5;1829745 said:


> I am moving to Maine....


Move an hour south of me and you could add another 10 K to that bid.


----------



## Rickysnow (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys turning in bid today


----------



## Rickysnow (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, that was an easy answer.....

Had a meeting to go over the bid. Turns out the gravel part is for piling snow, and doesn't need to be totally cleared. They provide the salt to be used, and it just needs to be applied.

Guy did me a favor and told me what they are expecting pay. He says. "If you can come in around 6, you would probably get the job".

I said that is about what I am thinking woithyou providing bagged salt. $600 a push and figuring 30 events.

He says " no, $6,000. $6,000 for the season.


Oh OK I say. Good luck with that!!!!! Have a nice day. Lol


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Mick76;1830214 said:


> Move an hour south of me and you could add another 10 K to that bid.


Hour north for me, the problem is you have to compete with the big dogs up there.......


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

$6k for the season 

Guess the prize goes to buswell for closest bid


----------



## Rickysnow (Aug 24, 2013)

jrs.landscaping;1831526 said:


> $6k for the season
> 
> Guess the prize goes to buswell for closest bid


I am still going to send my bid, just on case the was high at the time... LOL


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I was figuring 22500 at min but 6k for the season wow Sound like the OH company pricing
Its like I did one for 18500 and this year sent me a renewal of 8k for 5 acres I guess wont be doing that 5 acre lot


----------

